# H-H-H-Heart Attack Time!!



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

What a day yesterday turned out to be!

Went to the yard at midday to sort out my girl and found her standing looking rather sorry for herself with a slightly swollen and weepy eye. I called out the on call vet (Saturdays huh?) to take a look - I hate anything eye related, they can get nasty really quickly.

The vet arrived and true to form, Bailey started her usual "ohhh you're a vet ... no way are you coming any where near me" dance around the stable. Bailey was sedated as she had been a number of times before.

Within 30 seconds of being sedated, she collapsed ... literally flat on her side unconscious and stopped breathing. Her heartrate plummeted and i really thought i'd lost her. Everyone panicked ... including the vet. After a huge amount of steroids, epinephrine and adrenaline, she started to come around, breathing but only just. She'd recovered enough after 55 minutes to struggle back onto her feet, still extremely groggy but alive. Incidentaly, her eye problem turned out to be minor and she's having eye cream applied for the next 5 days. She seems non the worse for her "misadventure" and actually looks quite bemused by all the attention she's been getting.

We don't know for sure what caused this reaction to sedation but the vets seem to think it was some kind of anaphalactic reaction. 

Has anyone else had this type of experience?

J


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Blimey that's terrifying!!! No luckily my lad has only been sedated once (for a tooth abcess) and he had no reaction at all. Thank goodness she's okay now. What a worry for you.


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

Crikey! I would have pooped my pants! Pleased that she came round, what a relief for you! And that her eye is not serious. Hoping it will be right as rain in a few days time!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have seen people give there horses those Gells.. For sedation.. I have used one once.. but I have seen horses quite literally collapse and the vet be called.. and the vet has just said to avoid them.. 

Is it poss the vet over sedated???


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Dimby my mini used to have to be sedated when he was clipped out and luckily we had no problems. He is used to being clipped now ( he has to be clipped all year round due to grass allergy) so he doesn't have to be sedated...... That must have been a very frightening time for you!


----------

